# Help with clothing shading?



## Daskini

Hi all 
First off, New to the forum sooo... good to meet you all and so on 

My question is... I've been working on a digital painting all day yesterday and I'm almost done with it. Normally I dont have much trouble doing clothing and where to put shadows etc. But for this particular one I'm a little... confused? Take a look at the image below i've been working on (Yes, it is Avatar fanart haha) I'm trying to fix the shading on Aangs Torso and legs so that its not so prominently pushed towards the front (Yellow being a 'in-your-face' colour and all) And I've been painting over and over for hours and just... not getting anywhere. I've tried gradients and colour changes but it all just looks... wierd.

Anyone out there able to give me some tips?


----------



## TerryCurley

@Bushcraftonfire can help you for sure. He does a lot of digital. Me I don't do any.


----------



## FanKi

Hmmm I do not do digital art, and i'm not an expert at any kind of art >.<
Buuut (it's not with the clothes xD) I find the orange of his "plane-staff" (Don't know how to call it jajajajaja but you get the idea xD) too bright.

I have an idea, I don't really know if it will work, and if it's too dificult you shouldn't try it cuz I'm just guessing xD
Why don't you try inverting the shadowing?

I found this image searching a bit on the internet, and it show what i'm talking about (if you notice, there are more dark-areas thank bright-areas). I don't know, maybe it works .-. (Again, if it's too much work... you should wait for someone else advice xD)



Spoiler
















It's the only I can do u.u

PS: I love that cartoon! (it's half cartoon half anime I guess >.< )


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Actually.. It looks pretty good to me.. I could try to tweak it a bit.. but not sure it would look a lot better.. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I'm not good with shading..so here is my guess..I just found a spot wherein it was kinda awkward for me..^^''..it's just that..the rest of it is darn good..:biggrin: (sorry if I destroyed it ; - ; I tried)


----------



## Daskini

@FanKi

That is a good point! I dont know why I didn't even think of doing the shadowing like that... and I had that exact image of reference I was using for most of it :fpalm: I'll give it a go as a test and post the results haha

@Melody Jeoulex

You didn't destroy it XD Its actually the right kind of colour and everything... 
The only problem I have with it is it adds a third level of shading I'd have to incorporate to at least the rest of Aang - but it should be too much of a problem going with the rule of "closer things have more detail" 

I'll get to work and post an update soon  Thanks guys


----------



## Daskini

Okay so after a quick breakfast and a little bit of messing around... 

I decided to go with a little trick using greyscale to mark out where the shadows are supposed to lie. I kind of sketched it out for now, I'll go back and clean it up later. 

@Melody Jeoulex I feel like adding that extra layer of shadowing has helped it a bit, but its still not.... 'right', you know?

@FanKi I've used the inversion on his pants a bit more, sort of transitioning through his shirt downwards. I think it works a bit to push it back 

Strange how different everything looks without colour! D:

@Bushcraftonfire You're welcome to give it a shot if you like


----------



## FanKi

That's iit! let's see it finished then!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

That shadow layer should work.. I do that all the time.. B&W for a value layer.. set UNDER the color layer. Set the color layer to Multiply. That's how I do it all the time


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Daskini Nice..nice...yah..hehe...I ain't good with shading..so I'm sorry.. ; - ;


----------



## Daskini

@Melody Jeoulex
@FanKi
@Bushcraftonfire

An artist is never satisfied....

Just looking for a quick opinion here, 
Too much detail, Maybe?


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh yes!!!!!! Way to go!


----------



## FanKi

Too much detail???! What are you talking about? It's great!!


----------



## Daskini

@FanKi I just thought it looked a little busy, thats all hahaha Guess not  :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Daskini now it looks greater than ever ^^ are you still planning to add more? @[email protected]


----------



## Daskini

@Melody Jeoulex
Thanks  I dont know... I'm pretty happy with where it's at at the moment I guess haha
Besides, I just got handed a new project. A friend of mine managed to get me a commission - a lady wants her son drawn up as a super hero - a poster for his room. I'm trying to work the whole batman and robin angle with it haha I'll probably end up posting it here at some point too


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Daskini alrighty then..  oohh nice! can't wait for you to post it here!


----------



## Erilia

@Daskini Oh I can't wait to see it, Batman is my favorite superhero !
Nice job on your shadowing :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice fix! Obviously since the underside is in shadow it needs more than it seems. You got it perfectly!


----------

